# motor mounts on LS2



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

1. How can i really tell if i need new motor mounts? My Headers have been runing on those bolts coming out of the farm on the drivers side, so I cut the bolts off already. 
2. Are the stock rubber mounts prone to failing like the rubber bushings in the front?
3. I'm putting about 485 HP to the ground, should I be looking at poly mounts?
4. A. will poly mounts wear out my crank bearings like solid mounts? 
B. should i go with rubber mounts to preserve my main bearings?

i searched for the differance between rubber and poly mounts and came up with nothing besides more "feel" with poly. :willy:


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

standard mounts are liquid filled
so if you can see them leaking or a stain around them you know there stuffed

I installed a engine damper to stop engine twist so i dont break engine mounts
i did this after breaking one from stalling up the car at the strip


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The stock mounts are very soft. I did poly motor and trans mounts and movement stopped. Shifts are much better without all of the twisting.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Did you notice extra vibrations in the car by going to stiffer mounts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Solid mounts will not effect the engine bearings. It'll make the car vibrate like he11, but, yeah.....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> ^ Did you notice extra vibrations in the car by going to stiffer mounts?


I had a little extra vibes and cabin noise but nothing crazy. They settle down and break in after a couple hundred miles and you forget they're there. They're not annoying like solid mounts.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Solid mounts will not effect the engine bearings. It'll make the car vibrate like he11, but, yeah.....


ok, i heard thet the solid mounts cuase the main bearings to wear out faster. its probably not a big deal if they did since i drive it like i stole it, and my driving, i'm sure, wears them out fast enough. if the solid mounts don't wear out the bearing like i was told, then the poly mounts for sure wouldn't wear out the bearing and faster since they absorb more vibrations then the solid mounts would. 

i found these here, i like how they are designed not to break, however they are more expensive then what i was looking for


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Are those scss mounts with different paint?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06gtoin216 said:


> Are those scss mounts with different paint?


It could be either way. I have a Speed Hut fuel pressure gauge in my car that is the same as SCSS. I know Speed Hut had them before he did. I wouldn't pay $400+ for some mounts. Unless they were cheaper than anywere else.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

hey if you know of some cheaper mounts somewhere, that will work just as well, link them! i haven't found very many differant mounts, and i'd at least like to be able to compare some


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Rocksand makes some motor mounts too. I can't recall who else makes the trans mount though.


----------



## etlee (Jan 27, 2017)

*engine knocking*

my 2005 Pontiac gto has a knocking sound. when I look at the motor, I see it shaking from side to side. Are my motor mounts gone?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yep, your motor mounts are shot. They are fluid filled and once they get old and brittle the rubber cracks and the fluid leaks out. Here is one of mine that had split, took it out of the car at about 87K miles:










Pick up a set of Hinson Motor Mounts. They are reasonably priced, poly so they'll last forever, and easy to install. They also make the car feel more connected to the driveline which feels good. Here's a comparison pic:











I also have pics of the install when I was putting them in. I can post them if you want to see or need help with the process.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Putting a TVS2300 and headers on my car in the next few months and I have been looking at motor mounts also and wonder if I would do the stock height MMs or lowered motor mounts, anybody have suggestions?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Plowboy said:


> Putting a TVS2300 and headers on my car in the next few months and I have been looking at motor mounts also and wonder if I would do the stock height MMs or lowered motor mounts, anybody have suggestions?


You'd probably want the lowered motor mounts if you think hood clearance is going to be an issue with the blower. I believe that's the purpose of Hinson having the shortened MM option. You could always give them a shout and see what they recommend for that setup.


----------

